#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Safety And Environment >  >  >  Need the OISD standards

## SA_FETY

Dear Professionals,

I need the following OISD standards

Sr. No. 	STANDARD NAME 	

1 	Work Permit System 	OISD-STD-105
2 	Process design and operating philosophies on pressure relief and disposal system ISD-STD-106
3 	Recommended Practices on Oil Storage and Handling 	OISD-RP-108
4 	Process Design and Operating philosophies on blow down and sewer system 	OISD-STD-109
5 	Recommended Practices on Static Electricity 	OISD-STD-110
6 	Process design and operating philosophies on fired process furnace 	OISD-STD-111
7 	Safe handling of air hydrocarbon mixtures and pyrophoric substances 	OISD-STD-112
8 	Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling               facilities 	OISD-STD-113
9 	Hazardous Chemicals and their handling 	OISD-STD-114
10 	Guidelines on Fire Fighting Equipment and Appliances in Petroleum Industry 	OISD-GDN-115
11 	Fire Protection facilities for Petroleum Refineries and Oil/Gas Processing Plants OISD-STD-116
12 	Fire Protection Facilities for Petroleum Depots, Terminals, Pipeline Installations and Lube Oil Installations 	OISD-STD-117
13 	Layouts for Oil and Gas Installations 	OISD-STD-118
14 	Inspection of Pumps 	OISD-STD-119
15 	Inspection of Compressors 	OISD-STD-120
16 	Inspection of turbines and Diesel Engines 	OISD-STD-121
17 	Inspection of fans, blowers, gear boxes and agitators 	OISD-STD-122
18 	Inspection of rotating equipment components 	OISD-STD-123
19 	Predictive Maintenance Practices 	OISD-RP-124
20 	Inspection and Maintenance of Mechanical Seals 	OISD-STD-125
21 	Specific practices for installation and maintenance of rotating equipment 	OISD-RP-126
22 	Inspection of unfired pressure vessels 	OISD-STD-128
23 	Inspection of storage tanks 	OISD-STD-129
24 	Inspection pipes, valves and fittings 	OISD-STD-130
25 	Inspection of Boilers 	OISD-STD-131
26 	Inspection of pressure relieving devices 	OISD-STD-132
27 	Inspection of fired heaters 	OISD-STD-133
28 	Inspection of heat exchangers 	OISD-STD-134
29 	Inspection of loading and unloading hoses for petroleum products 	OISD-STD-135
30 	Inspection of electrical equipment 	OISD-STD-137
31 	Inspection of cross country pipelines -Onshore 	OISD-STD-138
32 	Inspection of pipelines - Offshore 	OISD-STD-139
33 	Inspection of jetty pipelines 	OISD-STD-140
34 	Design and Construction requirements for cross country hydrocarbon pipelines 	OISD-STD-141
35 	Inspection of Fire Fighting Equipments & Systems 	OISD-STD-142
36 	Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Installations 	OISD-STD-144
37 	Guidelines on Internal Safety Audits (Procedures and Checklist) 	OISD-GDN-145
38 	Preservation of idle electrical equipment 	OISD-RP-146
39 	Inspection & safe practices during electrical installations 	OISD-RP-147
40 	Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment 	OISD-RP-148
41 	Design aspects for safety in electrical systems 	OISD-RP-149
42 	Design and Safety Requirements for Liquefied Petroleum Gas Mounded Storage Facility 	OISD-STD-150
43 	Safety in Design, Fabrication and Fittings: Propane Tank Trucks 	OISD-STD-151
44 	Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry 	OISD-STD-152
45 	Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in ydrocarbon industry 	OISD-STD-153
46 	Safety aspects in functional training 	OISD-STD-154
47 	Personal Protective Equipment (Part I Non-respiratory equipment)

Personal Protective Equipment (Part II Respiratory Equipment) 	OISD-STD-155(Part I)
OISD-STD-155(Part II)
48 	Fire Protection Facilities for Ports Handling Hydrocarbons 	OISD-STD-156
49 	Recommended Practice for Transportation of Bulk Petroleum Products 	OISD-RP-157
50 	Recommended Practices on Storage and Handling of Bulk Liquefied Petroleum Gas 	OISD-RP-158
51 	LPG Tank Trucks - Requirements of Safety on Design/Fabrication and Fittings 	OISD-STD-159
52 	Protection to fittings mounted on existing LPG tank trucks 	OISD-STD-160
53 	LPG Tank Truck Incidents : Rescue & Relief Operations 	OISD-STD-161
54 	Safety in Installation & Maintenance of LPG Cylinders Manifold 	OISD-STD-162
55 	Process Control Room Safety 	OISD-STD-163
56 	Fire Proofing in Oil & Gas Industry 	OISD-STD-164
57 	Guidelines for Rescue & Relief Operations for POL Tank Truck Accidents 	OISD-STD-165
58 	Guidelines for Occupational Health Monitoring in Oil & Gas Industry 	OISD-STD-166
59 	POL Tank Lorry Design & Safety 	OISD-STD-167
60 	Emergency Preparedness Plan for Marketing Locations of Oil Industry 	OISD-STD-168
61 	Guidelines on Small LPG Bottling Plants (Design & Fire Protection facilities) 	OISD-STD-169
62 	Inspection, Maintenance, Repairs and Rehabilitation of Foundations & Structures 	OISD-STD-170
63 	Preservation of Idle Static & Rotary Mechanical Equipments 	OISD-STD-171
64 	Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations 	OISD-STD-173
65 	Well Control 	OISD-STD-174
66 	Cementing Operations 	OISD-STD-175
67 	Safety Health & Environment Training For Exploration & Production (Upstream) Personnel 	OISD-STD-176
68 	Inspection & Maintenance of Thermal Insulations 	OISD-STD-177
69 	Guidelines on Management of Change 	OISD-STD-178
70 	Safety Requirements On Compression, Storage, Handling & Refueling Of Natural Gas For Use In Automotive Sector 	OISD-STD-179
71 	Lightning Protection 	OISD-STD-180
72 	Geophysical Operations 	OISD-STD-181
73 	Recommended Safe Procedures & Guidelines For Work over & Well Stimulation Operations 	OISD-STD-182
74 	Standard on Logging Operations 	OISD-STD-183
75 	Standard on Replacement Of Personal Protective Equipment & Life Saving Appliances 	OISD-STD-184
76 	Wire Line Operations 	OISD-STD-185
77 	Combined Operations 	OISD-STD-186


78 	Care & Use Of Wire Rope 	OISD-STD-187
79 	Corrosion Monitoring Of Offshore & Onshore Pipelines 	OISD-STD-188
80 	Standard On Fire Fighting Equipment For Drilling Rigs, Work Over Rigs And Production Installations 	OISD-STD-189
81 	Derrick Floor Operations (Onshore Drilling / Work over Rigs) 	OISD-STD-190
82 	Oil Field Explosive Safety 	OISD-STD-191
83 	Safety Practices During Construction 	OISD-STD-192
84 	Guidelines for Gas Lift Operations & Maintenance 	OISD-STD-193
85 	Guidelines for Gas Lift Operations & Maintenance 	OISD-STD-194
86 	Safety in Design, Operation, Inspection and Maintenance of Hydrocarbon Gas Compressor Stations and Terminals 	OISD-STD-195
87 	Guidelines for Seeking Environmental Clearance of Development Projects in Petroleum Industry 	OISD-STD-196
88 	Guidelines for Environmental Impact Assessment 	OISD-STD-197
89 	Guidelines For Conducting Environmental Audit In Upstream Petroleum Sector (On-and) 	OISD-STD-199
90 	Guidelines For Preparation Of Oil Spill Response Contingency Plan 	OISD-STD-200
91 	Recommended Practices for Environment Protection in Upstream Petroleum Sector (On-land Facilities) 	OISD-STD-201
92 	Inspection of Drilling & Work over Rig Mast / Sub-Structure 	OISD-STD-202
93 	Operation, Maintenance & Inspection Of Hoisting Equipment 	OISD-STD-203
94 	Medical Requirements, Emergency Evacuation And Facilities (For Upstream) 	OISD-STD-204
95 	Crane Operation, Maintenance and Testing (For upstream) 	OISD-STD-205
96 	Guidelines on Safety Management System in Petroleum Industry 	OISD-STD-206
97 	Contractor Safety 	OISD-STD-207
98 	Storage, Handling and Refueling of LPG for automotive use 	OISD-STD-210
99 	Safety in Petroleum Laboratories 	OISD-STD-211
100 	Guidelines on Environmental Audit in Downstream Petroleum Sector 	OISD-STD-212
101 	Cross Country LPG Pipelines 	OISD-STD-214
102 	Electrical Safety in Onshore Drilling and Workover Rigs 	OISD-STD-216
103 	Formulation Of Environment Management Plan For Drilling Operations 	OISD-STD-217
104 	Guidelines For Safe Rig- Up And Rig- Down Of Drilling And Work-Over Rigs 	OISD-STD-218
105 	Guidelines on Field Inspection, Handling and Testing of Casing Pipe & Tubing 	OISD-STD-219
106 	Distribution of Piped Natural Gas 	OISD-STD-220
107 	Monitoring & control of VOC Emission and LDAR Programme 	OISD-STD-224
108 	Storage, Handling & Dispensing at Petroleum Retail Outlets 	OISD-STD-225
109 	Natural Gas Pipelines and City Gas Distribution Networks 	OISD-STD-226
110 	Emergency Response Preparedness in E&P industry 	OISD-STD-227
111 	Selection, Training and Placement of Fire Operators in Oil & Gas Industry 	OISD-STD-228See More: Need the OISD standards

----------


## rajpd28

I also Required.

Regards
RKD

----------


## deepsee

Here you go---------------> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy!

----------


## SA_FETY

> Here you go---------------> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
> 
> Enjoy!



thanks my friend....

----------


## sambun

thanks

----------


## nayakya

Thanks.

----------


## august8

Thanks!

----------


## f81aa

deepsee, thanks a lot.

----------


## nfshans

Great job! Many thank's

----------


## nrathinam_2004

Dear friend can you upload any of the standards if u have,
This will great helpful for me,
OISD-STD-203,
OISD-STD-211, 
OISD-STD-214, 
OISD-STD-215,
OISD-STD-216,
OISD-STD-217, 
OISD-STD-218, 
OISD-STD-219, 
OISD-STD-220, 
OISD-STD-224, 
OISD-STD-225, 
OISD-STD-226, 
OISD-STD-227, 
OISD-STD-228

Regards,

N.NAGARATHINAM

----------


## nrathinam_2004

The earlier posts are much more helpful for me.

Thanks,

Regards,

N.NAGARATHINAM

----------


## amshah

Thanks deepsee

----------


## anaamikaa

anybody with the latest revision of oisd standards, october 2010

See More: Need the OISD standards

----------


## spurcareer

Uploading OISD Standards Issued 2010 for the forum members.  Download from 
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]
or
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links] 

Goodluck

----------


## anujgupta5878

Links not working...
Anyone... pls share the latest OISD standards.

Thanks in advance

----------


## riskexpert

Hi Dear,

The link is not working. Please upload at a safe place again for all users.

Regards
Risk expert

----------


## edwin_ns

Hi,

This link is no longer working.  Can someone share it once again.

----------


## zanlog

megaupload dead
any body has this document or new link for GOD way

----------


## kanil

Can anybody Share these OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)-latest

LIST OF OISD STANDARDS (JULY 2012)

1. OISD-STD-105 Work Permit System

2. OISD-STD-106 Pressure Relief & Disposal System

3. OISD-RP-108 Recommended Practices on Oil Storage and Handling

4. OISD-STD-109 Process Design and Operating philosophies on blow down and sewer system

5. OISD-STD-110 Recommended Practices on Static Electricity

6. OISD-STD-111 Process design and operating philosophies on fired process furnace

7. OISD-STD-112 Safe handling of air hydrocarbon mixtures and pyrophoric substances

8. OISD-STD-113 Classification of Area for electrical installations at Hydrocarbon processing and handling facilities

9. OISD-STD-114 Safe handling of Hazardous Chemicals

10. OISD-GDN-115 Guidelines on Fire Fighting Equipment and Appliances in Petroleum Industry

11. OISD-STD-116 Fire Protection facilities for Petroleum Refineries and Oil/Gas Processing Plants

12. OISD-STD-117 Fire Protection Facilities for Petroleum Depots, Terminals, PipelineInstallations and Lube Oil Installations

13. OISD-STD-118 Layouts for Oil and Gas Installations

14. OISD-STD-119 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Pumps

15. OISD-STD-120 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Compressors

16. OISD-STD-121 Selection, Operation, Inspection & Maintenance of Steam & Gas Turbines

17. OISD-RP-122 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of Fans, blowers, gear boxes, agitators & Mixers

18. OISD-RP-123 Selection, Operation and Maintenance of rotary equipment components

19. OISD-RP-124 Predictive Maintenance Practices

20. OISD-STD-125 Inspection and Maintenance of Mechanical Seals

21. OISD-RP-126 Specific practices for installation and maintenance of rotating equipment

22. OISD-STD-127 Selection operation inspection and maintenance of Diesel Engines

23. OISD-STD-128 Inspection of unfired pressure vessels

24. OISD-STD-129 Inspection of storage tanks

25. OISD-STD-130 Inspection of Piping Systems

26. OISD-STD-131 Inspection of Boilers

27. OISD-STD-132 Inspection of pressure relieving devices

28. OISD-STD-133 Inspection of fired heaters

29. OISD-STD-134 Inspection of heat exchangers

30. OISD-STD-135 Inspection of loading and unloading hoses for petroleum products

31. OISD-STD-137 Inspection of electrical equipment

32. OISD-STD-139 Inspection of pipelines Offshore

33. OISD-STD-140 Inspection of jetty pipelines

34. OISD-STD-141 Design and Construction requirements for cross country hydrocarbon pipelines

35. OISD-STD-142 Inspection of fire fighting equipments and systems

36. OISD-STD-144 Liquefied Petroleum Gas (LPG) Installations

37. OISD-GDN-145 Guidelines on Internal Safety Audits (Procedures and Checklist)

38. OISD-RP-146 Preservation of idle electrical equipment

39. OISD-RP-147 Inspection & safe practices during electrical installations

40. OISD-RP-148 Inspection & safe practices during overhauling electrical equipment

41. OISD-RP-149 Design aspects for safety in electrical systems

42. OISD-STD-150 Design and Safety Requirements For Liquefied Petroleum Gas Mounded Storage Facility

43. OISD-STD-151 Safety in Design, Fabrication and Fittings : Propane Tank Trucks

44. OISD-STD-152 Safety instrumentation for process system in hydrocarbon industry

45. OISD-STD-153 Maintenance & inspection of safety instrumentation in hydrocarbon industry

46. OISD-STD-154 Safety aspects in functional training

47. OISD-STD-155 (Part I) Personal Protective Equipment : Part I Non-respiratory equipment

OISD-STD-155 (Part II) Personal Protective Equipment : Part II Respiratory Equipment

48. OISD-STD-156 Fire Protection Facilities for Ports Handling Hydrocarbons

49. OISD-RP-157 Recommended Practice for Transportation of Bulk Petroleum Products

50. OISD-RP-158 Recommended Practices on Storage and Handling of Bulk Liquefied Petroleum Gas

51. OISD-STD-159 LPG Tank Trucks - Requirements of Safety on Design/Fabrication and Fittings

52. OISD-STD-160 Protection to fittings mounted on existing LPG tank trucks

53. OISD-GDN-161 LPG Tank Truck Incidents : Rescue & Relief Operations

54. OISD-STD-162 Safety in installation and maintenance of LPG Cylinders Manifold

55. OISD-STD-163 Process Control Room Safety

56. OISD-STD-164 Fire Proofing in Oil & Gas Industry

57. OISD-GDN-165 Guidelines for Rescue & Relief Operations for POL Tank Truck Accident

58. OISD-GDN-166 Guidelines for Occupational Health Monitoring in Oil and Gas Industry

59. OISD-RP-167 POL Tank lorry Design & Safety

60. OISD-GDN-168 Emergency Preparedness Plan for Marketing Locations of Oil Industry

61. OISD-GDN-169 OISD Guidelines on Small LPG Bottling Plants (Design and Fire Protection facilities)

62. OISD-STD-170 Inspection, Maintenance, Repairs and Rehabilitation of foundations and structures

63. OISD-STD-171 Preservation of Idle Static & Rotary Mechanical Equipments

64. OISD-STD-173 Fire Protection System for Electrical Installations

65. OISD-RP-174 Well Control

66. OISD-STD-175 Cementing Operations

67. OISD-STD-176 Safety Health & Environment Training For Exploration & Production (Upstream) Personnel

68. OISD-STD-177 Inspection & Maintenance of Thermal Insulation

69. OISD-GDN-178 Guidelines on Management Of Change

70. OISD-STD-179 Safety Requirements On Compression, Storage, Handling & Refueling Of Natural Gas For Use In Automotive Sector.

71. OISD-GDN-180 Lightning Protection

72. OISD-STD-181 Geophysical Operations

73. OISD-GDN-182 Safe Practices for Workover & well Stimulation Operations

74. OISD-STD-183 Standard on Logging Operations

75. OISD-STD-184 Standard On Replacement Of Personal Protective Equipment And Life Saving Appliances

76. OISD-GDN-185 Wire Line Operations

77. OISD-GDN-186 Simultaneous Operations in Exploration & Production industry

78. OISD-STD-187 Care And Use Of Wire Rope

79. OISD-STD-188 Corrosion Monitoring Of Offshore & Onshore Pipelines

80. OISD-STD-189 Standard On Fire Fighting Equipment For Drilling Rigs, Work Over Rigs And Production Installations

81. OISD-STD-190 Derrick Floor Operations (Onshore Drilling / Workover Rigs)

82. OISD-STD-191 Oil Field Explosive Safety

83. OISD-GDN-192 Safety Practices During Construction

84. OISD-GDN-193 Guidelines for Gas Lift Operations and Maintenance

85. OISD-STD-194 Standard for Storage And Handling Of Liquefied Natural Gas (LNG)

86. OISD-STD-195 Safety in Design, Operation, Inspection and Maintenance of Hydrocarbon Gas Compressor Stations and Terminals

87. OISD-GDN-196 Guidelines for Seeking Environmental Clearance of Development Projects in Petroleum Industry

88. OISD-GDN-197 Guidelines for Environmental Impact Assessment

89. OISD-GDN-199 Guidelines For Conducting Environmental Audit In Upstream Petroleum Sector (Onland)

90. OISD-GDN-200 Guidelines For Preparation Of Oil Spill Response Contingency Plan

91. OISD-RP-201 Environment Management in Exploration & Production Sector

92. OISD-GDN-202 Inspection of Drilling and Workover Rig Mast / Sub-Structure

93. OISD-GDN-203 Operation, Maintenance & Inspection Of Hoisting Equipment

94. OISD-GDN-204 Medical Requirements, Emergency Evacuation And Facilities (For Upstream)

95. OISD-RP-205 Crane Operation, Maintenance and Testing (For upstream)

96. OISD-GDN-206 Guidelines on Safety Management System in Petroleum Industry

97. OISD-GDN-207 Contractor Safety

98. OISD-STD-210 Storage, Handling and Refuelling of LPG for automotive use

99. OISD-GDN-211 Safety in Petroleum Laboratories

100. OISD-GDN-212 Guidelines on Environmental Audit in Downstream Petroleum Sector

101. OISD-STD-214 Cross Country LPG Pipelines

102. OISD-STD-216 Electrical Safety In Onshore Drilling And Workover Rigs

103. OISD-GDN-218 Guidelines For Safe Rig- Up And Rig- Down Of Drilling And Work Over Rigs

104. OISD-GDN-219 Guidelines on Field Inspection, Handling and Testing of Casing Pipe & Tubing

105. OISD-GDN-224 Monitoring & Control of Volatile Organic Compounds Emission

106. OISD-STD-225 Storage, Handling & Dispensing at Petroleum Retail Outlets

107. OISD-STD-226 Natural Gas Transmission Pipelines and City Gas Distribution Networks

108. OISD-GDN-227 Emergency Response and Preparedness in E&P Industry

109. OISD-GDN-228 Selection, Training & Placement of Fire Operators in Hydrocarbon & Petroleum Industry

110. OISD-STD-230 Unlined Underground Rock Cavern Storage for Petroleum Liquefied Petroleum Gas

111. OISD-STD-231 Sucker Rod Pumping Units



Thanks

----------


## mdjaved91

The link is dead please upload again sum 1 !!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nilamabar

The links are dead please upload again anyone.

----------


## gauravshankar

Link Expired. Kindly send again.
Thanks in Advance.

----------


## gurjinderseo325

Well done and thanks

----------


## f81aa

Hi:

I have uploaded ALL my 116 OISD files dating from 1993 to 2012. They were obtained from deepsee* spurcareer* and others.

There are 12 files which names start with PW. They require a password to open and it is C5IJKp56. It is not my password.

Please download from **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Regards

----------


## safetypartha

can any one share the latest OISD 


Thanks in advance.See More: Need the OISD standards

----------

